# Alter und Nick-Name ändern



## Niklas (20. Sep. 2009)

Hallo, wie ändert man seinen Namen bei diesem Forum und wie sein Alter?


----------



## Inken (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Alter änder*

Hallo Nik,

Deinen Nick-Namen und das Geb.-Datum kann hier wohl nur ein Admin ändern. Klick doch mal auf diese Seite, scroll ganz nach unten bis zu der Liste der Namen, die das Forum heute schon besucht haben. Wenn du einen der roten Namen per PN anschreibst, wird dir sicher geholfen!


----------



## Dodi (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Alter änder*

Hallo Nik,

wie Inken schon schrieb, kann Dein Nick-Name nur vom Admin-Team geändert werden.
Dein Geburtsdatum kann ich ändern, wenn Du magst - schreib einfach, welches richtig ist.


----------

